# Reading list Early '09



## CharlieJ (Jun 30, 2009)

So, here's a breakdown of what I've read since about the beginning of this year. I either read the whole book or at least a significant part of it. The ones I found most engaging, enlightening, etc. I have marked with an asterisk. I would highly recommend them for people interested in the subject matter. I hope this thread will generate some good conversation on reading material. Share your thoughts on the books.

Jan-Jun '09

A Biblical Case for Natural Law by David VanDrunen

A History of Christianity, Vols. 1-2 by Justo Gonzalez

*A Scientific Theology, Vols. 1-2 by Alister McGrath

A Survey of Old Testament Introduction by Gleason Archer

Aristotle for Everybody by Mortimer Adler

Brisingr (fiction) by Christopher Paolini

Categories; Interpretation; Prior Analytics by Aristotle

Christian Philosophy by Etienne Gilson

*Fundamentalism and American Culture by George Marsden

God on the Quad by Naomi Riley

Guide to Thomas Aquinas by Josef Pieper

*Him We Proclaim by Dennis Johnson 

*History of Christianity 1650-1950 by James Nichols

House of Leaves (fiction) by Mark Danielewski

John Wyclif and Reform by John Stacey

*John Wyclif: Scriptural Logic, Real Presence, and the Parameters of Orthodoxy by Ian Christopher Levy

John Wycliffe and the Beginnings of English Nonconformity by K.B. MacFarlane

Light from the Christian East by James Payton

*Linguistics for Students of New Testament Greek by D. A. Black

*Prophecy and the Church by O. T. Allis

Prophetic Untimeliness by Os Guinness

Recovering the Reformed Confession by R. Scott Clark

*Republic by Plato

*Revival and Revivalism by Iain Murray

Socrates Meets Jesus by Peter Kreeft

Systematic Theology, Vol. 1 by Morton Smith

*The Economy of the Divine Covenants, Vol. 1 by Herman Witsius

The Great Medieval Heretics by Michael Frassetto

*The Intellectual Origins of the European Reformation by Alister McGrath

The Outrageous Idea of Christian Scholarship by George Marsden

The Political Theory of John Wyclif by L. J. Daly

The Preaching of Jonathan Edwards by John Carrick

The Reformation’s Conflict with Rome by Robert Reymond

*The Scandal of the Evangelical Mind by Mark Noll

*The Idea of a University by John Newman

The Well-Educated Mind by Susan Bauer

Wyclif and the Oxford Schools by J.A. Robson


----------



## Ivan (Jun 30, 2009)

Are you trying to impress us? Well, if you are, I am!


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jun 30, 2009)

You have too much time on your hands........


----------



## Ivan (Jun 30, 2009)

Unashamed 116 said:


> You have too much time on your hands........



...or just enough.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jun 30, 2009)

Ivan said:


> Unashamed 116 said:
> 
> 
> > You have too much time on your hands........
> ...



Perhaps I simply don't have enough time.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 30, 2009)

Unashamed 116 said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > Unashamed 116 said:
> ...



Time is relative....


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jun 30, 2009)

Ivan said:


> Unashamed 116 said:
> 
> 
> > Ivan said:
> ...



Too true. Al Mohler reads upwards of 10 books a week and he is.... well he is Al Mohler.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 30, 2009)

Unashamed 116 said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > Unashamed 116 said:
> ...



He's a remarkable man and a gift from God to the SBC.


----------



## CharlieJ (Jun 30, 2009)

Well, I am a student who has the privilege of a very flexible part-time job, so I certainly have more "time on my hands" than the average PBer. I'm hoping to stimulate conversation about books and the discipline of reading.


----------



## Houchens (Jun 30, 2009)

By the looks of your "list" you have a lot of time on your hands. lol! Good luck with your reading, and looking forward to following the "discipline of reading."


----------

